# Bryce Harper



## 911 (Mar 19, 2019)

Bryce Harper, the Phillies golden boy with a 13-year, 330 million dollar contract, left the game on Saturday with an ankle injury. Yesterday, he was back in the lineup. As of now, he is 0-8. 

He better pick it up before he gets to Philadelphia. Those fans have no remorse for players with high salaries. Just ask Jim Thome. He was booed out of Philly.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2019)

That's a huge salary!


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 20, 2019)

That's a huge salary along with being a all your eggs in one basket strategy. Injured already? Even if not season ending injuries have a cumulative affect years later. They'll show up in less than 12 years.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2019)

*overrated player gets booed*

Harper voted the most overrated player. Harper speechless.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...ce-harper-phillies-most-overrated/3291708002/

The fans not thrilled when a 330 MILLION man strikes out. Booooo

http://www.sportingnews.com/us/mlb/...illies-fans-braves/1i03z8ot1oo7w18fo94jpau5x8


----------

